# Preorder Hollow World and get signed stuff, a short story,and the ebook 1 month early



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 2, 2014)

Last July, I did a pre-order campaign for the release of _The Riyria Chronicles_. It was very successful and people seemed to enjoy the free signed bookmarks and bookplates. So I thought I would do the same for _Hollow World_. The really nice thing is that because I control the ebook rights for <i>Hollow World,</i> I can send the ebook a month before the official release, and for those who pre-order audio or print editions, the ebook is provided for FREE. So here's a list of bonuses for those that pre-order the book:


Receive the ebook 1 month before the official release
Receive a signed (and if desired dedicated) bookplate*
Receive signed bookmarks (for you and your friends)*
Your choice of bonus short stories
A chance to win one of three Posters by famed author, Marc Simonetti




​
*POSTER*



​

* NOTE: Physical bonus materials (bookmarks &amp; bookplates)  are shipped only in the United States. I will ship internationally  for those who pay $1.50 to cover costs.  Poster winners will be shipped free of charge to any country.

As far as where you pre-order from, that's entirely up to you, and all versions are eligible (print, ebook, and audio). That said, if you buy direct from me, I receive a much bigger cut of the purchase price. Plus I offer a *15% discount* and you can have print books *signed and dedicated*. 

*NOTE: Amazon does not currently support pre-orders on kindle titles unless released through a major publisher. If you need this format, please order directly from me.)<br />

Here is a bit about the book:



​
*The future is coming...for some sooner than others​*Ellis Rogers is an ordinary man who is about to embark on an extraordinary journey. All his life he has played it safe and done the right thing, but when he is faced with a terminal illness, Ellis is willing to take an insane gamble. He's built a time machine in his garage, and if it works, he'll face a world that challenges his understanding of what it means to be human, what it takes to love, and the cost of paradise. Ellis could find more than a cure for his disease; he might find what everyone has been searching for since time began – but only if he can survive the Hollow World.

*Early Reviews*
“This book made me laugh. It also made me cry. And in the end, it made me think. I highly recommend Hollow World for anyone looking for a book that brushes on and plays out some political and social issues we face today.”  – N. E. White, SFFWorld.com

"This is social science fiction that H.G. Wells or Isaac Asimov could have written, with the cultural touchstones of today. A modernized classic, Hollow World is the perfect novel for both new and nostalgic science fiction readers." –Justin Landon, Stafffer’s Book Reviews


“Michael J. Sullivan has made a name for himself with his excellent series of fantasy novels and Hollow World proves he can deftly tackle science fiction just as skillfully. The ideas are big and the future plausible, this is one of those rare gems you'll be thinking about long after you put it down.” – Bryce Lee, Only the Best Science Fiction & Fantasy


“This is a clever and thought-provoking story, with loads of interesting ideas, some adrenalin-pumping action, and plenty of humour…overall an entertaining read with Pax being one of my favourite characters of the year.” – Pauline M. Ross, Fantasy Review Barn

“Hollow World is a must read for all those who have enjoyed the Riyria Revelations and are looking for something different. Engrossing, imaginative and incredibly awesome–Hollow World may be one of the best books of the year.” – Bane of Kings, The Founding Fields

“I fully expected this to be a good speculative read, I had not expected it to be one of those rare literary gems that exceed the speculative genre to become worthy of any English literature class.” – Stephan van Velzen, The Ranting Dragon

“I’m happy to report that not only does Hollow World establish Sullivan as a force to be reckoned with in any genre he chooses to ply his talent to, it also is a prime example of one of the reasons speculative fiction is so important…Sullivan questions our assumptions about our society as a whole that makes this one of the best novels I’ve read this year.” – Matt Gilliard, 52 Book Reviews

“Hollow World was easily one of my top reads of 2013...I rate this book highly based on pure enjoyment factor; Hollow World is so many things, but without a doubt, the best part about it is also its most obvious duality: that is it at once a light and entertaining read, but also heavy on important issues and philosophy.” – Stephenie Sheung, The Bibliosanctum

If you would like to learn more you can use this link.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 2, 2014)

Just pre-ordered directly from you, Michael. I've been looking forward to this one for a while. That cover art really blew me away when I first saw it a while back and the story idea sounds pretty awesome. 

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 3, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> Just pre-ordered directly from you, Michael. I've been looking forward to this one for a while. That cover art really blew me away when I first saw it a while back and the story idea sounds pretty awesome.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Philip,

Thanks for the support. I do hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Mar 3, 2014)

MichaelSullivan said:


> *NOTE: Amazon does not currently support pre-orders on kindle titles unless released through a major publisher.



Michael, What about iBooks? Can Hollow World be preordered there or in that format?


----------



## stephenspower (Mar 3, 2014)

Ranting Dragon has it as one of the year's most anticipated: Most-Anticipated Science Fiction and Fantasy Novels of 2014 | The Ranting Dragon

BTW, if you kept ebooks rights, do you buy the final production files from Tachyon and handle the conversions yourself?


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 4, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Michael, What about iBooks? Can Hollow World be preordered there or in that format?



Yes ibooks does permit pre-ordering.  The links are here: US | UK


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 4, 2014)

stephenspower said:


> Ranting Dragon has it as one of the year's most anticipated: Most-Anticipated Science Fiction and Fantasy Novels of 2014 | The Ranting Dragon
> 
> BTW, if you kept ebooks rights, do you buy the final production files from Tachyon and handle the conversions yourself?



I did handle the conversations myself, but no I didn't have to buy anything from Tachyon. Both the layout of the book (which Tachyon used for the print version) and the ebooks started from the same source file (Microsoft Word).

As for the cover, Tachyon had their own version for a while, but eventually they liked mine better so I gave them permission to use it.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Mar 4, 2014)

MichaelSullivan said:


> Yes ibooks does permit pre-ordering.  The links are here: US | UK



Preorder made but I don't see it in my library yet. Will it take a bit to download?


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 5, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Preorder made but I don't see it in my library yet. Will it take a bit to download?



The version you bought from ibookstore will arrive on April 15th (release day) but you'l be getting an epub from me on March 15 because you pre-ordered (that one will come to the email you put in the survey.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 27, 2014)

Michael,

Just finished Hollow World...in four days. I enjoyed it. An easy read with a compelling main character who faces dilemmas of another time cleverly entwined with issues of his past.


----------

